# ABT Sydney Comp - Predictions



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah ... dont know 8) 
I would reckon 2 bream over 35 cm would put you right up there tho


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've got my money on CID and craig450. Also reckon there will be a few non forum bream expert ring ins
in borrowed yaks


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

kraley said:


> I figure 2 keepers will get you in the top 10, and anyone with two over 30 has a real chance. There are some stonkers in there - but most keepers are in that 25-29cm range.....


I think you will be spot on. I really don't think there will be 10 people that catch two. But I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah i reckon your close Ken , but i would say Cid first closly followed by mango x and justcruising , but watch the ringers swoop in and beat the best :lol: :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Cid will win. JC will do well. I will fall in. :?



jrod said:


> I really don't think there will be 10 people that catch two


 :shock: thats what I call a tough day ! I will probably doughnut  but even a bad day will see 70% of the field have 2 keepers in the well.

I reckon with 2 30+ models will get you top 5. Thing is catching them. Low is around 7 if I've looked at the chart right. I predict very slow until tide picks up.
I think I will do better in the second half of the morning. I still prefer run-out tide....fish attack the lure harder  Wont be surprised to see late comers rushing in to weigh in with seconds left


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Uhhh yeah , forgot Paff was coming down , well if hes fishing with the lovely Clare he could be a winner because i have shown him all my best spots down there when we fished it last and he caught a tailor , ummmm do they count , well he did catch a fish ,,,, which was more than i did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd back Darren up by adding that I'm a bit of a "jack of all trades master of none" fisherman and I've never seen a 40cm bream. Definitely plenty of 30cm models around though.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I predict chaos at the registration desk.
I also predict I will be tired, and probably hungover.
I predict I will use the wrong lures.
As I have not been there before, I predict I will get lost on my way there. 
I predict it will be blowing a cold, miserable southerly with showers.
I predict I will bag two 45cm bream and have them both die when the battery runs out on my crappy bait pump.
I predict the waters of H&C Bay will have a 15% Gulp juice content by the end of the session.
I predict I will love every minute of it... :twisted:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Uhhh yeah , forgot Paff was coming down , well if hes fishing with the lovely Clare he could be a winner because i have shown him all my best spots down there when we fished it last and he caught a tailor , ummmm do they count , well he did catch a fish ,,,, which was more than i did :lol: :lol: :lol:


It was a Whiting, a bloody Whiting I tell ya... Knobend!


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Cid would have to be favourite if you follow form guides, he has fished plenty of tounies, has a fair bit of local knowledge, will probably be in the loop with the aus open guys, has won a few ausbream social days beating the boat brigade, but I will not follow him as I have a gameplan that I will stick too and I am a strong believer in no confidence equals no fish, good luck to all and I hope a AKFF member takes it out, catch u all on saturday come on over and say hello, im the one with the camo voyager, I would just like to have a full bag at the end of the day, if my prefish is anything to go by then I think that this is very possible, however with bream you never know, cheers Justin.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> I figure 2 keepers will get you in the top 10, and anyone with two over 30 has a real chance. There are some stonkers in there - but most keepers are in that 25-29cm range.....


Isn't legal size 27 cm to the fork? God I am a hopeless joke I don't even know what SIZE I'm allowed to keep. :shock: :? :lol:

ps. I normally don't keep bream under 50cm anyway.... ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Isn't legal size 27 cm to the fork? God I am a hopeless joke I don't even know what SIZE I'm allowed to keep.


From the NSW DPI site...

"The overall measurement of a fish, whether it is fork-tailed or round tailed, is taken from the snout on the upper jaw to the end of the tail."

Legal size for bream in NSW is 25cm for black & yellowfin bream, with a bag limit of 20 (!) in total for all species of bream.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

25cm to the tip of the tail? Thats about perfect livebait size :shock:


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

If this follows normal ABT rules, it'll be 25 cms to the fork.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

sbd said:


> Legal size for bream in NSW is 25cm...with a bag limit of 20


Far out - bag limit of 20? Is that really necessary? I would be flat out bagging out if the limit was three fish.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

deano said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Legal size for bream in NSW is 25cm...with a bag limit of 20
> ...


I agree, kind of unnecessary isn't it? You'd think it wouldn't be unreasonable to at least half that limit, especially now that they are becoming such a popular C+R sportfish (and comparatively aren't as good eating as say flathead or whiting).


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

My bets are on a very tough comp, i'll be happy if I catch a my two fish after that its up to the gods of fishing.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Ditto on Daves thoughts. Two in the well will be good and yes, a certain amount of luck comes into it. Lots of fish in H&C but being where they are when they're biting is another story. :? Wind will be a factor, too which will make it all the more challenging. And thanks for the votes of 'Prediction', guys. ;-)

cheers,
Cid


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

After some doubt that i would be able to make it, i have had some news and can now definately join in the fun.
Im not expecting to do well at all myself, but my predictions would be:
Cid, obviously
MangoX, going on previous reports.

But also reckon Paff and Marty will be right up there if they fire on the day.
And if Profishional catches bream half as good as he does with flathead, we are all going to get SMOKED!!! 

I seriously think tho, that anyone of us entering is in with a good chance, just need to think positive and fish hard 8)


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

after my little prefish today.....I would like to revise my prediction.....

:shock: damm it was slow.

I'll be lucky to avoid a doughnut 

lucky door prize, hear I come.


----------



## sailfin (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds exciting, wish i lived closer.
I hope there are plenty of big Bream action pics for all of us unable to go.

Def hope one of you guys win it.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a curiosity,
There appears to be a difference in opinion as to what constitutes a legal fish. The ABT rules state 25cm to the fork per state legal limits, yet the NSWDPI legal limit clearly states the overall length of the fish and shows a bream being measured from the nose to tip of the tail.

I'm sure the ABT measures all there fish to the fork, but they probably need to reword their ruling? 
Prediction: a number of undersize perfectly legal fish presented at weigh in

Got money on you JC

Steve


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSfSF3kAABZfgAAQYAUAAKUIEAA/79+gIACCIp4p6aEeimNGiZqbUIp+ppP1TT1AYgAAkIJ18EvBr8kRp4sn7uvP6ZCg3FnWxNCi3RUprrxoeOHN52sggOBX0MNqk5/GwnD07bZq9IsNQ6WcAkIDyXvq9Oo2cVAYXZ4bvkRgtHYid0CA7tnwGUclScFaSmAFxd4+hBSVqaM4kGwqwekGcn4u5IpwoSBPpC7y


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

yep i stole the show and got that hobie the other week and have been using a perception minnow the last ten years for fishing.
was a great day except for the wind making things harder to fish.
wayne


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

wayner said:


> yep i stole the show and got that hobie the other week and have been using a perception minnow the last ten years for fishing.
> was a great day except for the wind making things harder to fish.
> wayne


Congratulations Wayne, bet you're a happy chappy.


----------



## sailfin (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats Wayne, way to go.

Top fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXUWbiIAABPfgAAQYKMACBggEIA/596gIACVCKPFHqPUzUAA02kGmiU9pEbU9NT1PUaPUPUWCiPGLdh8bJv6wzDgvuthBUbV0iabETBqNEyPfWjsNeYjeMzS2jA5WSQnix6gsIwCYDVd2pYuqAdHFOm8j+eYLKSThRKkEvgPG+e860tzcVOoacBmCKWdfDzxHSKcjCX8XckU4UJB1Fm4iA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

saysme said:


> Just a curiosity,
> There appears to be a difference in opinion as to what constitutes a legal fish. The ABT rules state 25cm to the fork per state legal limits, yet the NSWDPI legal limit clearly states the overall length of the fish and shows a bream being measured from the nose to tip of the tail.
> 
> I'm sure the ABT measures all there fish to the fork, but they probably need to reword their ruling?
> Prediction: a number of undersize perfectly legal fish presented at weigh in


Correct prediction...however they were still too small to get amonngst the prizes. There were some stonkers caught!


----------

